# Please help!



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

I purchased an adorable chi from a reputable breeder (so I was told!). He is just amazing and everything I had hoped for in a new puppy, BUT....I have noticed a really weird action that he does and I would like to get some feedback...this is my first chihuahua. As a brief background he is 13 weeks old, long haired, white chi weighing about 3 lbs. Ok, so what he does is a twitch like movement with his head. The way I can describe it is ....you know when you go to the eye doctor and they blow air in your eye and you jerk your head and thus neck backward to try and avoid it....well he does this randomly throughout the day...he will jerk his head back about 3 consecutive times. I am getting nervous because I am concerned it is the start to larger neurological problems or something. He doesn't twitch or do this movement when he is asleep or when he is occupied with playing or chewing on something. I had read about having low calcium levels and thus low blood sugar levels could cause twitching, but this is different he is not sluggish or anything. He just seems to make these weird head movements. Have any of you experienced this before? Is this a common chihuahau movement that I am not aware of (as I said before I have never owned a chi before)? Other than this he seem healthy...the vet said his heart was good (no signs or mumurs) and he has a hearty appetite and LOVES TO PLAY (Esp. BITE!!)
Thanks so much!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not a typical chi thing I wonder if he has an ear infection as when mine did her head was rolling around like a new born baby! Idk

He's a big puppy so unlikely to have problems holding his sugars! I'd take him back to the vet get his ears checked and if they are clear then hopefully your vet will know what's going on with your guy. 

Post pictures please we love them here


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Aw bless him. It's def not a normal Chi thing! That's good his heart is well and has no murmurs, did you ask the vet about this and see what they think? They may be able to actually see your baby do this and understand it more. Good luck! I hope you can figure it out! Welcome BTW and hope to see photos!*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can, get a video of this and then take it to your vet. Most of the time, they won't do it when you are there and you want the vet to see this odd movement. Once your vet sees it, you can go from there. You may need a referral to a canine neurologist. It is definitely not normal.


----------



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

*Chaplin*

Yes I am going to try and tape the activity and make a vet appointment. I didn't think that this activity was normal, but it is just strange that it doesn't seem to be a severe nerological dysfunction (no eye or limb involvement). Also, it doesn't seem to be totally involuntary; it is almost like he is trying to breathe in air very quickly through his nose. I forgot to add in the last post that he also seems to be itching more lately, especially around his ear and eye.
Thanks again for the support everyone!


----------

